

Ask HN: how much time did you *really* spend on that "Show HN: My weekend hack" - codegeek

This is a genuine question/curiousity that I have. I frequently come across "Show HN" submissions that claim to have done it over the weekend. But looking at the apps makes me wonder if it really just took a weekend. 
Wondering if ppl would share the actual time taken to build an MVP/app whatever.<p>I do understand that many CRUD apps can be hacked over a weekend. But some of the mor real world stuff that is shared, I highly doubt it. or is it ?
======
Tipzntrix
It's a lot of standing on the shoulders of giants. People take a new framework
or library that abstracts things at such a high level like making a chart just
by doing chart ((0.1, 0.2, 0.3), (1, 2, 3)). This work has been done by
someone else awhile ago, and they can fit them together like LEGO to create
something cool in a relatively short period of time

~~~
shurane
And that's much of how API hackathons work. You have all these really fleshed
out LEGO blocks. You just need people to come up with interesting ideas. So
you give the people API access. And see what they come up with in 24 hours.
And a lot of the stuff is just proof-of-concept. It's not like, let me polish
this hack and unittest the hell out of it before I release. It's all make and
break and testing the waters to see if other people are interested in it too.

~~~
Tipzntrix
Can't agree with you more.

------
noonespecial
My latest: controlling small appliances with my iPhone using qr codes to
connect to them.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4865290>

Thought of it on a Wednesday, started Friday night, finished Sunday night (and
took video), posted when I woke up Monday. Total hours, probably about 8. I
think I spent maybe 2 distracted hours Monday morning writing it up, but that
may have had something to do with my straying into 'manifesto' territory.

------
anujkk
I took me 3 weekends(6 days) to do my weekend(s) project -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4753200>

I thought it is wrong to call it a weekend hack, so I called it "Weekend(s)
project" implying it took more than one week.

Later I felt I should've called it just "My Side Project". Does it matter how
much time it took to develop? Who cares?

~~~
codegeek
I like how to titled your post with the (s).

------
TheMonarch
I doubt a lot of it too. Same thing as people who underexaggerate how much
they studied for a test in high school and college.

------
unconed
With the right lego pieces, you can do a lot. All depends on what libraries
you can use. It could also be they're re-using stuff they work on day-to-day
anyway.

~~~
Mz
You remind me of the guy who made up a t-shirt that said something like "I
survived snow-pocalypse". He slapped it together and got it online really
quickly, it went viral (in part because he jumped on it, as it was a time
sensitive item), and he made a good chunk of change in short order. When
asked, he indicated he had longstanding experience with both making t-shirts
and doing stuff online.

So, yes, he did it "in a weekend" (in a day or two, though I don't know if it
was literally Saturday and Sunday). But there was many years of prior
experience which helped make that possible.

